# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  الي من عرفتهم بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين

## waleed salih

*العفو والعافية 
كانت فترة جميلة قضيتها بينكم
وسعيد بمعرفة نفر كريم منكم
وارجو العفو السماح لكل من اصابه في يوم من الايام رشاش قلمي
واغادركم بالحب والتقدير
والسلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ههههههههههههههه
انا قايلك red planet
\\\\\\\\\\\\
يابا الموضوع بسيط ما بستاهل

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كلنا قرينا رد مرهف ليك 
ليك الحق تزعل
لكن رده كان منطقي 
وسبب التعديل برضو يا وليد
ما عندك اي عزر انك تسيبنا
ما بنعزرك كلو كلو
*

----------

